# Weight limit of this old hollow york barbell?



## impster (May 2, 2007)

As the title suggests - what's the weight limit of this barbell - anyone know?

It's an old york barbell, hollow, using the red plastic collars, 5ft long:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Always good to check the manufacturers site for specs, the bench will have limits as well & remember they include your own body weight in many of the max weight specs.

I would consider a solid bar, that will give you around 120KG to play with, but don't forget the limitations of bench itself :thumb:

There is a good one for around £130: http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf415-squat-and-dip-rack-with-spotter-catchers.php

Better still, go for a power rack & bench :devil:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235211

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Probably around 50-60kg. I'm sure you can get 50kg vinyl sets.

I have a solid 5ft york bar which is rated to 120kg. I also have a shorter hollow ez-curl bar which I'm sure is rated to 60kg.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow, that was the same set I had 18 years ago!!

has lasted well....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

its a 200kg limit on inclined or flat inc your body weight, I have the same bench (if its a 6605 which it looks like)
there should be a label on the upright with the limits on.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

looks like my old set in the day and would suspect no more than 70kg but more like 60/65kg.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> wow, that was the same set I had 18 years ago!!
> 
> has lasted well....
> 
> ...


Was given this the other week - was going to be thrown out, so I took it, and hence this interest in doing some weights...

total of 27Kgs with it (60lbs), and bought 2x10kg vinyls today - gonna do my 5x5 in a mo'.


----------

